# audio sgranato

## manang

salve, non so cosa cercare, però l'audio nel mio sistema è sgranato.

la mia scheda è una integrata. 

ditemi cosa devo postare per aiutare a trovare una soluzione.

grazie mille per l'aiuto

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, come minimo dovresti dire 

1) che scheda hai

2) ha sempre dato questo problema? se no, quando s'è verificato?

3) che versione dei driver alsa usi?

in che senso "sgranata"?

----------

## manang

allora

la scheda audio che vedo con il comando lspci è:

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

sotto windows va tutto liscio, sotto linux sembra come se le cuffie o le casse siano rotte, quindi ci sono quelle vibrazioni che non dovrebbero esserci.

la versione è 1.0.16

----------

## darkmanPPT

Guarda sul sito di alsa e controlla se c'è la tua scheda tra quelle supportate.

Se non c'è, allora hai già scoperto il problema.

se c'è... uhm.. sarebbe da indagare di più!

ma che chipset ha la tua sheda audio?

----------

## MajinJoko

un consiglio terra terra, prova ad abbassare un pelino il livello denominato PCM. Se è al massimo, tende a distorcere.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

